

I just got my YC NYC invitation - cedel2k1

Who else is going?
======
Lorin
Hey guys, I missed the call for this because I live in Canada, however I'm
currently in NYC for the month and would love to attend.

Currently working on Barcraft, already hit the front page of the WSJ on and
growing pretty quickly. Not looking for external funding at this moment but
would like to talk to folks in the industry.

------
mittermayr
#ycnyc Growing list of attendees: <http://123.writeboard.com/wtbsn341igep2zvx>
\- Pwd: Second full word of invitation e-mail and sender first name.
lcase/nospace

------
mittermayr
me too! any place where people can list themselves beforehand to see who else
is coming? would love to find some people to meet there

------
Woost
Aww, I missed the deadline to register :(

------
par
I'll see you there my good fellow.

------
massarog
I'll be there as well.

------
kek
I'll be there. :)

------
Hanlyman
I'm going!

------
petervandijck
Moi :)

